# Replacing remote w/new activator?



## RayBright (Feb 24, 2016)

I just got a new remote with a module to install. I don't have a clue & the instructions are indecipherable (obviously from Chinese with nothing but a dictionary). It's a: KLS-K802T. ($8) Looks like I have to wire this module into my existing 1970s Sears lifter. And help much appreciated. 

View attachment IMG_20160224_182111004.jpg


View attachment IMG_20160224_182040123.jpg


View attachment IMG_20160224_183906674.jpg


----------



## oldognewtrick (Feb 24, 2016)

ray, welcome, you may want to register at our sister site http://www.houserepairtalk.com/ and you might get better responses there.


----------

